# Hệ thống cơ khí > Vít me, thanh răng, ray trượt, trục trượt, vòng bi, gối đở... >  Bất ngờ thú vị

## Tuancoi



----------

Gamo, suu_tam, Trần Hoàng Nam, Tuanlm

----------


## CKD

Việt Nam mình OEM cho nhiều thương hiệu vit me lắm à. Không có tệ đâu.

----------


## Tuancoi

Em nó đã vượt biển 2 lần để về đến nhà mình, nhan sắc còn zin luôn, mình bất gờ về chất lượng nữa

----------


## ntd1081

Thì cũng như Sam Sung Made in VN thôi mà, quan trọng là nhà sản xuất nào.

----------


## ngocbh2001

Ôi ở đâu làm vậy ?

----------


## nhatson

> Ôi ở đâu làm vậy ?


khu công nghiệp Linh trung, nhà máy misumi số 3 thì phải ợ
thép nhập, đúc và gia công VN, nhà máy đang tăng cường tự động hóa như vô bi tự động, gắn shied tự động....vv giờ toàn làm bằng tay

----------


## nhatson

> 


cụ check ở đầu rail và trong lòng của con trượt xem có mark số ko ah?

----------


## solero

Em mua được 3 bộ combo misumi LX26 cũng Made in VietNam ah.

----------


## ngocbh2001

Đợi công nhân chôm ra bán rẻ thôi

----------


## nhatson

> Đợi công nhân chôm ra bán rẻ thôi


nhà máy hd hơn 10 năm rồi thì phải ợ

----------


## Tuancoi

> nhà máy hd hơn 10 năm rồi thì phải ợ


Công ty em cũng gia công tai nghe cho IPhone và các hãng dành tiếng khác . Nhưng em thừa biết hàng ngon nó xuất đi đâu chứ có bán tại Việt Nam nam đâu. Tiêu chuẩn thì theo đúng chỗ thị trường của  hãng đưa ra. Nhưng trong đó người Việt mình, đặc biệt là đội ngũ kỹ thuật như mình đóng góp 1 phần ko nhỏ, từ thiết đến giá công, mới đáp ứng đc yêu cầu mà công ty đặt ra. Chất xám của ae bỏ ra cũng rất nhiều trong đó.  Cũng đáng để tự hào lắm chứ.  Riêng phần ray trượt em tưởng mình làm ko nổi.  Thế mà khi thấy cặp ray.... Quà bất ngờ...  Lần đầu luôn

----------


## CKD

Hơn hai chục năm trước, em tập chơi RC.
Lúc đó đồ thì rất đắt... thu nhập thì rất thấp.. nên trong suy nghĩ phải  DIY và nội địa hoá để có cửa chơi.

Mạch móc này nọ em nghiên cứu chế dữ lắm cũng vì nhu cầu chơi. Và chế được, tụi tây làm được thì ta làm được với linh kiện tương đương. PIC & AVR em cũng học từ thời này.
Có cái motor là.. không làm được mà giá cũng cực đắt... tìm miết thì nó cũng sx ở VN rồi. Mabuchi (nếu ko nhớ nhằm) mà VN có mua được đâu?. Cuối cùng em cũng có cách, mua motor của nó dành cho dân dụng, cũng cổ góp thôi, về tháo ruột, quấn lại thành motor RC. Chỉ 20-30K con so với giá gần trẹo/con. Chơi được tuốt, mỗi tội tụi nó hàn điểm, em cứ có máy, phải hàn chì. Chạy nóng quá nó văng cục chì ra thì tèo  :Big Grin:

----------

biết tuốt, Gamo

----------


## duonghoang

--- Hàng made in Vietnam thì nhiều  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

CKD

----------


## nhatson

> Công ty em cũng gia công tai nghe cho IPhone và các hãng dành tiếng khác . Nhưng em thừa biết hàng ngon nó xuất đi đâu chứ có bán tại Việt Nam nam đâu. Tiêu chuẩn thì theo đúng chỗ thị trường của  hãng đưa ra. Nhưng trong đó người Việt mình, đặc biệt là đội ngũ kỹ thuật như mình đóng góp 1 phần ko nhỏ, từ thiết đến giá công, mới đáp ứng đc yêu cầu mà công ty đặt ra. Chất xám của ae bỏ ra cũng rất nhiều trong đó.  Cũng đáng để tự hào lắm chứ.  Riêng phần ray trượt em tưởng mình làm ko nổi.  Thế mà khi thấy cặp ray.... Quà bất ngờ...  Lần đầu luôn


cty chỗ cụ là foster đà nẵng ah?

----------

